# Kitten doesn't rub up against me.



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

So I understand that cats rub against you to put their scent on you, and maybe for some affection?

But Toby has never done this in almost 4 weeks. He's 15 weeks old. Do they start at a later age?

He does lay on my lap, lays next to me using my arm as a pillow, sleeps next to me or against me if I'm on top of the covers, or if I go under the covers he immediately goes under too and leans against me - so I know he's affectionate and trusting.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Both my cats rub against me and my parents the first night when they came to our home (at 12 weeks). They still do that, but not as frequent as they were kitties. So I think if your kitty doesn't do that now, possibly he won't start rubbing you when grow up


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Not sure if this helps but Shepherd Book doesn't rub on me at all (6 months old) but MowMOw spends a *LOT* of time rubbing his chin and ears against me and rubbing against my legs (7 years old).


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

I guess the odd part (to me) is that he does indeed love being near me and on me


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Muffs always rubs up against my legs, and she has done that ever since she was a kitten. However, Muffs REFUSES to sit on my lap! No way, no how, forget it. 

On the other hand, Abby loves to sit on my lap and she's a little cuddle-bug...but she never rubs up against me. She didn't as a kitten, and she still doesn't.

So, I guess they all have their own ways of showing affection.


----------



## Milky's Mammy (Oct 17, 2011)

Milky is 7 months old and we've had him since he was 5 months old. He rubs against us every time he wakes up, especially in the mornings. He spends about 15-20mins just rubbing all over us and the sofa and looking for cuddles, petting etc. during the day he doesn't do it much, only is he's tired.

He doesn't like laying on our laps at all, not even since the first day he came home. Perhaps it'll happen later... (fingers crossed!)


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

I guess I'll consider myself fortunate for what I got. Toby finds great comfort in my lap, or at least laying next to me in the chair.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

Paizly won't rub against me or my sister's ankles... however, she will do it to my dad! My dad does not like cats at all, and always shoves her way...but whenever he visits, she always goes to rub his ankles. And it can't be that she's senile, because she did this several years ago before she came of senior age! LOL

My neighbor's chickens also came up to my dad and started pecking at his feet. Maybe he has good smelling socks? LOL


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

I would think he has you marked enough already(from his point of view) anymore would be redundant.. take a shower and put on some freshly washed clothes and see if there are any changes,


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

tghsmith said:


> ... take a shower and put on some freshly washed clothes and see if there are any changes,


Yeah, right. You haven't seen what happens when I take a shower?


----------

